# portage + external socks4 proxy?

## foulsoul

lo, I've been strugling with this for a while now and tried several socks4 proxy apps (dante, etc..)

I've got adsl in south-africa and after 3GB of trasfers our international line gets capped, not good for gentoo  :Razz: 

so i have to do everything through an extralnal socks4 proxy to get routed intl. badwidth.

how do i make dante (or anything else) use this external ip? so far all the examples were for local socks4 proxies

luckily firefox has it built-in

----------

